
A LSP client maintainer's view of the LSP protocol - cosarara
https://old.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/b3yzq4/a_lsp_client_maintainers_view_of_the_lsp_protocol/
======
cosarara
LSP refers to Language Server Protocol[1], a protocol created by microsoft to
help text editors provide smartness (autocompletion, go to definition, etc.)
for programming languages.

[1] [https://langserver.org/](https://langserver.org/)

